#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Random pics from a Canadian Small Town

## MarilynMonroe

Since I've been walking so much, I decided to start snapping some pics on my walks and bike rides (which will be upcoming).

The buds are just starting on the trees and hopefully spring will soon be here. I'll add to these over time. Don't mind all the nature pics.. hah.

----------


## tomcat

...such desolation: nuclear winter?...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

One of the bridges to the USA. 







Canadian customs, which is dead atm, it is very weird to see no cars here. As you may know only essential travel is allowed now. I used to go over about three days a week to work.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> ...such desolation: nuclear winter?...


Well it is the time between winter (snow just melted about two or so weeks ago) and spring. I thought the sombre kind of pics went with the isolation and mood of the community at the moment.

----------


## Neverna

> One of the bridges to the USA.


That bridge has rusted well for being only 6 years old.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Looks like an awful, bleak place.

----------


## SKkin

> That bridge has rusted well for being only 6 years old.



I think that's a coating that is painted on to the steel.

----------


## Norton

> Well it is the time between winter (snow just melted about two or so weeks ago) and spring.


Yes, I know it well. A bit of spring rain and as always it will be beautiful. Thanks for the effort to post pics. Keep them coming.

----------


## lom

> I think that's a coating that is painted on to the steel


so that the rust doesn't get easily visible

----------


## armstrong

> That bridge has rusted well for being only 6 years old.


Fyi, when you furiously research people's pictures it makes you look proper creepy.

----------


## Neverna

^ Cool.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Yes, I know it well. A bit of spring rain and as always it will be beautiful. Thanks for the effort to post pics. Keep them coming.


Cheers! Yes, it is bleak, but at the moment that is where I live and my family is. 
Taking pics gives me a creative outlet. And I agree, it is much nicer in bloom, but these dark/dead pics remind me of what's happening now with Covid-19.  Remember that even though things may look dead, they aren't.. underneath they are getting ready to bloom and grow.

----------


## Cujo

I'd be more interested in pictures of main street.

----------


## NamPikToot

> it is bleak, but at the moment that is where I live and my family is.


PB don't be so hard, its coming into spring and the seasons have a beauty. The nearer the equator the more dull like Ron it gets imo. Winter sees the bones of the trees and its an architectural display, spring the green fuzz and first flower, summer the green glory and autumn (Fall) the burning wane. I love 4 seasons and will always miss them when i don't live through all 4.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Yes, I love the four seasons, although our winters are far too long imo.

----------


## TizMe

Isn't there just winter and July 15th?

----------


## VocalNeal

I thought it was one month of bad skiing?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^haha
^ha. Aren't you Canadian, Neal?  :Wink: 

No new pics to report. It has been raining about three days straight , so maybe down the road. Most parks are closed here now, but I can still walk /bike on them.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

A little uplift to the day

----------


## Switch

More outdoor vistas please.

General location labels might help.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Sure thing. Yes, the pics are taken in a small town in Ontario, Canada. I live in on a border town that crosses onto a Native Reserve and then another bridge crosses into the US (where you hit US Customs). When I take pics looking over the water, I am on the Trans Canada trail that is looking at the 'Island' as we call it where the Mohawk Indians live (and where I sometimes teach as well).  Maybe that will put things into perspective, Chazz.

I got the bike out today even though it was windy. 

So when you cross into Canadian customs, you come out here and this was the first time I see these huge signs saying 'Go Home' and 'You must self isolate for 14 days'. 






Looking towards the Island that connects to the US via a bridge which you cannot see. I like to go to the Casino on the Island. 




All tuned up and second bike ride of the season.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

These are for Cujo. Downtown which is very very dead at the moment and not too happening even when things aren't close due to Covid. The buildings are quite old which gives it a bit of character. 








The local marina where boats normally start docking here around this time.

----------


## Switch

Thanks MM. I have a particular liking for large stretches of open water, so I am enjoying the pictures. As a Canadian, you probably take it for granted, but few will understand just how big a land mass the country is, much less the geography and demographic differences between East and west for example. Quebec remains a historical oddity too.

----------


## russellsimpson

Where the heck are you Marilyn. Somewhere on the Island.

It does look a tad desolate all right.

Anyway, sure hope you folks are all well and coping.

----------


## russellsimpson

> Thanks MM. I have a particular liking for large stretches of open water, so I am enjoying the pictures. As a Canadian, you probably take it for granted, but few will understand just how big a land mass the country is, much less the geography and demographic differences between East and west for example. Quebec remains a historical oddity too.


Damn straight.  Much like all of the USA :bananaman:

----------


## russellsimpson

Gastown maybe.

----------


## SKkin

MM that border bridge that hits US Customs is that NY state or are you further west?

Looks like you're having a late spring there...Or is that normal?

----------


## russellsimpson

> That bridge has rusted well for being only 6 years old.


Better known as the bridge to hell, eh.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Thanks MM. I have a particular liking for large stretches of open water, so I am enjoying the pictures. As a Canadian, you probably take it for granted, but few will understand just how big a land mass the country is, much less the geography and demographic differences between East and west for example. Quebec remains a historical oddity too.


Thanks! I also love the water. I don't take it for granted. I realize I am very fortunate here compared to others. I appreciate a lot more now that I've travelled and lived in many places abroad. The clean air, the wide open spaces, and the safety net of the government.  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> MM that border bridge that hits US Customs is that NY state or are you further west?
> 
> Looks like you're having a late spring there...Or is that normal?


It is New York State, Skkin. This is pretty normal weather, maybe a tad cooler than normal. As we say, April showers bring May flowers.  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Where the heck are you Marilyn. Somewhere on the Island.
> 
> It does look a tad desolate all right.
> 
> Anyway, sure hope you folks are all well and coping.


Hi Russ! Long time no see..where've you been? Last I saw you was on Ajarn. How's the west coast treating you? Hope all is well for you and your family. 
I explained on the other page about where I am.. biking on the TransCanada Trail (The Great Trail). 
Trans Canada Trail - Wikipedia

----------


## russellsimpson

Hi Marilyn. Im okay though I lost a log last summer. I do not  see any familiar names around anymore on here. Happy biking. I am still in the Okanagan, these Canadian winters are too much for me now.

----------


## russellsimpson

I went to check out the old ajarn website today and note that it is now for sale...30,000 dollars.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Nice Picks TB. Haven't seen deciduous trees for a long time, so it does make for a bit of a haunting landscape. The bridge reminds me of a scene in the handmaids tale. My Canadian mate sent me a picture of his town in Canada snowing last week in Spring,while the same day it was 30°C (86°F) in Autumn here in Queensland Oz.  I haven't actually been in snow since I visited Mount Buller in Victoria mid Winter 30 years ago.

----------


## armstrong

> Hi Marilyn. Im okay though I lost a log last summer. I do not  see any familiar names around anymore on here. Happy biking. I am still in the Okanagan, these Canadian winters are too much for me now.


Log? Dog? Leg?

----------


## Saint Willy

> I went to check out the old ajarn website today and note that it is now for sale...30,000 dollars.



 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Nice Picks TB. Haven't seen deciduous trees for a long time, so it does make for a bit of a haunting landscape. The bridge reminds me of a scene in the handmaids tale. My Canadian mate sent me a picture of his town in Canada snowing last week in Spring,while the same day it was 30°C (86°F) in Autumn here in Queensland Oz.  I haven't actually been in snow since I visited Mount Buller in Victoria mid Winter 30 years ago.


Thanks, glad you enjoy. What town was your friend in? Somewhere out west, I'd imagine. I always missed snow when I lived in places that barely got any like Shanghai for example.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Sunny day for a bike ride, but the wind was cool again. 



Buds are on the trees, hoping in a few weeks or so it will look more like Spring.





The geese are practicing a bit of social distancing as well.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

A big fallen tree, reminded me of the song, "If a tree falls in the forest would anybody hear".







Close up in Black and White

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

This pillar was saved since the Seaway International Bridge was demolished just three years ago for a lower/smaller bridge to be built. 



RCAF (Royal Canadian Air Force)




An old plane, but not sure which kind or which year. Any TD'ers know?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

A Red-Winged Black bird

----------


## Edmond

> An old plane, but not sure which kind or which year.


It's a Canadair CT-133 Silver Star III.

They were first manufactured in 1952.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thank you so much! All these years going past and I always wondered. They have Christmas lights wrapped around it which you may not see in the picture. 
 :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> I live in on a border town that crosses onto a Native Reserve


Cheap cigarettes then.





> ^ha. Aren't you Canadian, Neal?



By choice not by accident of birth.  :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

> They have Christmas lights wrapped around it


Do they flash on and off?

How else to treat an air force jet, but put it up on a pedestal with flashing fairy lights wrapped around it. 

Perhaps they could still use the engines to inflate Minnie Mouse balloons.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Yes, cheap ciggies that many people get. Unfortunately they don't always 100% know what's in them. Lots of smuggling over the years by car or boat.

----------


## Saint Willy

Random pics indeed

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^They are from my hometown where I lived for 21 years before moving to a big city for 11 years. I then lived abroad for over ten years, and returned here a few years ago from abroad. A place to rest and regenerate.

----------


## hallelujah

^ The tower spewing fumes from the chemical factory most definitely gives the picture a certain _Je ne sais quoi_ as far as rest and regeneration is concerned.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^No, that is a defunct paper mill and all that is left standing is that tower. The thing that looks like smoke is the cloud.  :Smile: 
Both my grandfather and my father worked at that papermill all of their lives.

----------


## hallelujah

Surprised the area hasn't been turned into trendy flats. That's usually the way these days.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^The ground and surrounding water is radioactive. The mill spewed disgusting chemical and smells into the air until it closed in 2006. 
You can read about it here.
Domtar - Wikipedia
Cornwall is this location.

----------


## Saint Willy

> ^They are from my hometown where I lived for 21 years before moving to a big city for 11 years. I then lived abroad for over ten years, and returned here a few years ago from abroad. A place to rest and regenerate.


try making the horizon straight next time. (First rule of land scape photography)

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^I don't know what your issue is with me, but it is really sad you are so ignorant and rude to me all over this forum.  You also sent me a red saying my photos suck? Tells me a lot about you actually when I've done nothing to you. If you don't like my photos, then why bother looking and making rude comments? I never claimed I was a professional, but I sure enjoy what I do. You seem really jealous actually of everything I post on this forum by your rude and very ignorant comments on most of what I post. You don't deserve a reply anymore, back on ignore ya go. By the way, why don't you go be nice to everyone else and extremely rude to me.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I'm done with this rude place.

----------


## tomcat

...*sigh*...

----------


## VocalNeal

> No, that is a defunct paper mill


Pulpmill. Paper mills don't need a stack like that.

----------


## VocalNeal

> I'm done with this rude place.


Most ill-informed people assume that what they see is bad when infarct it is probably only condensing water vapour. You'll get the same response if you  posted a picture of a cooling tower.

Seeing as oil is at something like $1 a barrel and pulp is still at about $850 a ton. Who will be laughing in the ling run.

----------


## Neverna

> ^The ground and surrounding water is radioactive. The mill spewed disgusting chemical and smells into the air until it closed in 2006. 
> You can read about it here.
> Domtar - Wikipedia
> Cornwall is this location.


Radioactive? Really? Interesting. From what? Was there a nuclear plant there? 


(There's no mention of radioactivity or anything nuclear in that link)

----------


## cyrille

::chitown:: 

That would certainly make it a highly unusual mill.

----------


## marcusb

It was a  well known mill in Canada, known for fine quality letterhead stock and nuclear warheads.  Unfortunately they folded as letterhead sales have been down since email became popular.

----------


## VocalNeal

> The mill spewed disgusting chemical and smells into the air


Anyone who worked there would be acclimatized to the slightly sulphurous odour and called it "The smell of money"

BTW. In my opinion the smell emitted by oil refineries is worse.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^I don't know about oil refineries, but this smell was  absolutely putrid like rotten eggs. It was such a breath of fresh air when it closed down, but many lost jobs. My dad was close to retirement age, so he did okay. 




> Pulpmill. Paper mills don't need a stack like that.


It was known as a pulp and paper mill. They are smokestacks. I believe there were three of them, but now only one remains standing. 
The land isn't really radioactive (but many say that).. it is more that it is contaminated and they've been talking about what they are going to do with the      land for years, but I'm not sure if it is really cleaned up properly yet. Latest I've read is this..
Domtar land development would move this city: Clement  Cornwall Newswatch

----------


## Saint Willy

> The land isn't really radioactive (but many say that).. it is more that it is contaminated


Contaminated is not the same as radioactive.

----------


## cyrille

> The land isn't really radioactive (but many say that)..it is more that it is contaminated


 :smiley laughing: 

Are these the same people who complain about the 'windshield' factor in winter?

Another common expression in your part of the world, by your account.

----------


## Neverna

> The ground and surrounding water is radioactive.





> The land isn't really radioactive


Thank goodness for that. What about the  surrounding water?

----------


## raycarey

> That would certainly make it a highly unusual mill.


in related news, the noise from windmills cause cancer.

----------


## cyrille

I knew she reminded me of someone!  :Very Happy: 





> (but many say that)


Another Trump favourite that signals "I just said something sooo dumb that only I could possibly say it".

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I'm going to ignore the trolls and riff raff and post these for the few people that can appreciate nature. 
Summer is now in full swing here.. we just had a 7 day bout of 30 plus temps which is unusual for here, but I'm not complaining.  :Wink:

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

Had some fun a few weeks ago.

----------


## NamPikToot

Some nice shots, we have a flock of Canadian Geese along the canal, about 30 goslings between them.

----------


## hallelujah

It looks like a barrel of laughs.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Some nice shots, we have a flock of Canadian Geese along the canal, about 30 goslings between them.


Ah, we have so many along the paths, and often they just walk across with no care of oncoming bikers/walkers. They really should have signs here saying "Geese Crossing". lol. We have moose and deer crossing signs, so why not. I've found a way to cut through them.. you can't wait for them as they take forever, you have to move into the flock and they'll move. I almost got pecked by one at one time though.. they can be nasty. lol

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Crab apple tree (which only flowers for a very short time)


I don't know what this flower is, but they are very pretty.. look like baby's breath.



Lilacs smell so beautiful.

----------


## helge

> I'm going to ignore the trolls and riff raff


Good idea

They just can't see the line in the sand, and apparently the mods, who could help them, are missing.

Keep posting your pictures

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thanks.. I used to love TD for the picture threads, and now it seems like the shitfests are more important, but anyway.. I'll post again when I have more.  :Smile: 
Thanks for the greens.

----------


## Jack meoff

Thanks for sharing MM.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Had some fun a few weeks ago.


Very nice, did you enjoy the white knuckle ride?

I would have took that into the red with every gear change ..

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^It was thrilling, speed turns me on  :Wink: . 

A guy I dated a few times had it.. and let me drive it a few times. When I realized that his car was more precious than me, we broke up. lol

----------


## NamPikToot

> When I realized that his car was more precious than me, we broke up. lol


You should have taken out the competition. :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^When all he talked about was the car almost 24/7 there was only so much I could take. It was fun while it lasted..  :Wink:

----------


## Jack meoff

> speed turns me on .


Yea babe :Confused:

----------


## SKkin

> ^It was thrilling, speed turns me on . 
> 
> A guy I dated a few times had it.. and let me drive it a few times. When I realized that his car was more precious than me, we broke up. lol


What store is that closed up in that parking lot MM? Looks like a Lowes...

----------


## Chittychangchang

I bet your the only member on here that's been in a Lamborghini,  respect. :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> What store is that closed up in that parking lot MM? Looks like a Lowes...


Yes, it was Lowe's but it closed down a year or so ago. All the Lowe's in Canada closed I believe. It just wasn't doing well.. the prices were pretty high.

----------


## Neverna

Thanks for the pics, MM. It looks like a nice, clean and well-maintained small town.

----------


## aging one

> I would have took that into the red with every gear change ..


And you would have crashed it. My buddy who has the Lambo and Ferrari had to take a different driving course for each car out at Sears Point Raceway. 6 four hour days in how not to crash it.. :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

^Only in the USA :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> And you would have crashed it. My buddy who has the Lambo and Ferrari had to take a different driving course for each car out at Sears Point Raceway. 6 four hour days in how not to crash it..


Maybe that's because Americans are more comfortable driving automatics.

I may ease up on the acceleration when I hit third gear, but no way would I crash it. :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Thanks for the pics, MM. It looks like a nice, clean and well-maintained small town.


Thank you, and yes it is. It is quite quiet as well which I'm enjoying (until it's time to leave for the weekend) lol.

Thanks KW as well, as I see you deleted your compliments. Very weird man.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Thank you, and yes it is. It is quite quiet as well which I'm enjoying (until it's time to leave for the weekend) lol.
> 
> Thanks KW as well, as I see you deleted your compliments. Very weird man.


no, mods did. I was trying to be nice, but helge the spunk bucket doth not understand English too well and reported them as trolling.
 but if you think thats weird, well up to you

----------


## Jack meoff

> no, mods did


Rightlo, high rise.

----------


## Cujo

I see my critique of her snaps has gone as well. And there wasn't even any swearing.

----------


## NamPikToot

^ Cujo, its go beyond weird of late.

----------


## Shutree

> 


I used to work for a firm with a large site in north London. There was a pond and a resident flock of Canada Geese. They were best kept at a safe distance.
One very senior executive had a small executive office building constructed of gold mirrored glass near the the pond. Called by all but he the God Box, it was a vanity project, never used during my time.
The entrance had motion sensor controlled sliding doors. Very techy at the time. One long weekend holiday it seems the door was not locked. Geese approached their golden reflections, doors opened, geese went inside, doors closed. Doors didn't open again. You know how much crap those geese carry and what happens when they get excited? By the end of the weekend, when someone went down there, that building was a disaster zone.
Beware the Canada Goose.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^LOL! Yes, they shit everywhere. And can be nasty especially when their young are around. They often hiss when they feel intimidated or fearful.


A few pics from my bike ride yesterday. Was very weird weather.. lots of rain clouds. We hid in a tunnel while it rained for ten mins. Then we only got a few drops, thankfully. 







Just as we biked into this tunnel it started to rain, so we waited it out.



Huge down pour which the grass really needed.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

That is parliament hill in the distance. The senate and where Justin Trudeau works. 



I'm taking this from the Quebec side looking onto the Ontario side. It felt a bit eerie as it was so quiet which is unusual at this time of year considering Canada Day is is a few days off. All festivities are cancelled and not many tourists around due to Covid  :Sad:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Very nice pics MM!
Looks like a cyclists paradise there.
Was you part of a cycling club or going solo?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Thank you, lovely. 
Ottawa, Ontario is definitely a biker's paradise. I went with my best friend who I visit quite often. I know the area well as I lived there for 11 years. 




Rapids

----------


## Shutree

> That is parliament hill in the distance. The senate and where Justin Trudeau works. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking this from the Quebec side looking onto the Ontario side. It felt a bit eerie as it was so quiet which is unusual at this time of year considering Canada Day is is a few days off. All festivities are cancelled and not many tourists around due to Covid


Is that Château Laurier on the left of the pic? I stayed there 2 or 3 times when I visited Ottawa.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Yes, it is! Very expensive place to stay, but good for you! The place has so much history! 
Chateau Laurier - Wikipedia

----------


## Shutree

> ^Yes, it is! Very expensive place to stay, but good for you! The place has so much history! 
> Chateau Laurier - Wikipedia


I liked Ottawa. For a capital city it is a comfortable size. Nice in summer. My abiding memory is of a winter visit, leaving the hotel and the doorman advised us no to step outside. We did, but I was as cold as I have ever been walking to the restaurant and back.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Ottawa is a lovely city, I went to both universities there. It has a lot of greenery and waterways like the Rideau Canal and Ottawa River to bike on. Winters are pretty harsh, but then you can skate on the Rideau Canal in the winter and ski in the nearby Gatineau park. I may be moving back there soon enough. It is a nice size around 1 million people, and not overly big like Toronto or Vancouver.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

A few snaps taken recently on some bike rides. 



Quack Quack



Best part of the trail is seeing this row of wildflowers every summer.



Big ship docked at our harbour.

----------


## cyrille

> Best part of the trail is seeing this row of *wildflowers* every summer.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Saint Willy

> *Big ship* docked at our harbour.



 :rofl:

----------


## YourDaddy

Screw these small town Ontario towns.

Here's a view from my half a million shoebox condah

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Haha, nice! That view looks familiar..been to TO many times. Bet you do pay a fortune to live in a shoebox.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Haha, nice! That view looks familiar..been to TO many times. Bet you do pay a fortune to live in a shoebox.


Not anymore PB. Indian IT guy currently lives there and paying pre covid rent.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Not anymore PB. Indian IT guy currently lives there and paying pre covid rent.


I see, do you miss TO? It is a pretty cool city imo, but not sure I want to live there with the cost of living and crazy traffic.

----------


## YourDaddy

> I see, do you miss TO? It is a pretty cool city imo, but not sure I want to live there with the cost of living and crazy traffic.


It's a clean city and I miss some things like free healthcare and competent doctors. Otherwise, not so much.

Traffic is getting worse thanks to the ever incompetent TTC. My prediction when I bought was that the price of real estate will only go up simply because public transport is one of the worst. Last time I took a Go bus from Union to Hamilton during rush hour it took 1 just to move 2km from Union Station.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^I visited last summer and spent almost every summer there as a teenager as my cousins live there. It is a nice change from small town and even Ottawa. I prefer Ottawa though, it is more green, less people... although Ottawa's transport system kind of sucks too. They just put in  light rail and it broke down a lot this past winter. lol

----------


## halen

lovely...

----------


## Joe 90

Cool pics and thread, thanks for taking the time to share.

----------

